

Yauba: a search engine that logs nothing - luckystrike
http://www.yauba.co.in/

======
hackermacker
Nice one ... in light of recent privacy issues at Facebook and other online
sites, I think something like this is sorely needed.

The Yauba alpha blows away Cuil's and Powerset's beta!

------
jasper1234
They have some hot babes working for them: <http://www.janeenabasra.com>

